
A Cruise self-driving car got a traffic ticket – GM says it did nothing wrong - rgawdzik
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/03/a-cruise-car-got-a-traffic-ticket-gm-says-it-did-nothing-wrong/
======
_Fricken
As soon as the safety drivers aren't in the car, people will die. Cruise's
software is atrocious.

